# Liquid Tenacity vs Scott's starter fert with Mesotrione



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

Got my seed ordered for some overseed/repair today, and did first round of Glyphosate on the areas with unwanted wanted grass types/ a few dandelions.

Considering using the starter fert with Mesotrione instead of ordering the liquid tenacity as a pre emergent while seeding.

Any problems with this?

I have a mostly perennial Ryegrass lawn with some KBG. Going to be using Barenbrug's RPR mix going forward.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

No issues. Though your cost per application will be higher with the Scott's product.

Second thoughts.. If the Scott's product includes fertilizer I would skip it.



Thenenk said:


> Got my seed ordered for some overseed/repair today, and did first round of Glyphosate on the areas with unwanted wanted grass types/ a few dandelions.
> 
> Considering using the starter fert with Mesotrione instead of ordering the liquid tenacity as a pre emergent while seeding.
> 
> ...


----------



## SixString (Mar 2, 2018)

I have used both and the liquid was a better preventer. This was really noticeable in areas where previous infestation was heavy.

If you don't have much slope and you do a double pass with the granules, it works well, but just not quite as effective as the liquid.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@troksd More control with liquid. Don't forget PRG needs lower (60%) application rate vs KBG. Liquid also allows you to do the magic of some gurus @g-man and apply fert later at the exact NPK he suggests.
M


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm thinking the pre em is a nice to have, I've kept the weeds out pretty well this season so far, and any visible ones I just dosed with glyphosate. I may skip the tenacity at this time anyway. I can't find tenacity locally so I have to order online. I may just apply later on, but thought this was a relevant question.


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

Here's a few pics of the front yard, I don't want to do a full Reno since I've got some strong sections, but have some troubled areas. I also have some thicker blades fescue mixed in a few places that I'm burning out.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you have a sprayer, liquid tenacity is the way to go. You can use it for pre and post. It really controls weeds from growing. Scott's granular does work but more expensive.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Thenenk your mow is low man! Is your grass ready for that? In the heat? I see some scalping as well...


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

@gergelybg 
Yes it's low! I cut at the lowest setting today, but have been keeping it a bit longer. I probably created the problem I have but it's been a life saver actually, in those areas that are dead I had seeded with a different mix of grass that I actually regretted planting, luckily those types do not like a low cut so they got baked out.

The other reason I went so low this time is I want to be able to rake to prepare the seedbed and get all the debris out before seed down next week.

I do think I may need a reel mower if I want to try and maintain a low cut, as the rotary on the lowest setting doesn't cut very well. And the thick parts of the lawn are super thick.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

I just used it and spent about $40 for the bag. If I could redo it, I would do this:

Buy the tenacity for $65. 
Buy a bag of scotts fall lawn food. Or that plus the small bag of scotts starter which is around 10 bucks.

I am getting a refund on the bag. The weed preventing effects didn't last long enough to be useful during a spring seeding. My lawn wasn't full of broad leaf weeds anyway since I had been fighting them for years with weed and feed and spot spraying last year. By the time the weed pressure picked up in mid June and into July the mesotrione had already worn off. 
I seeded May 18. We had a lot of heavy spring rain this year so by mid June it had definitely worn off. Barely 4 weeks of protection.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@JohnCT tenacity only last around 30days.


----------

